# Feeding Time!



## Melwynnd (Oct 5, 2012)

I took some of my Fodder out to feed a friend's Nigerian Dwarfs.  They weren't sure at first, but once they got a good taste, they seemed to really like it.

Aren't they cute!







Sherry

P.S.  Janet and Stacy will have kids for sale soon.  www.crittergroveranch.com


----------



## PFSfarmer (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice color in both the goats and the fodder!


----------



## Bedste (Oct 7, 2012)

how long did it take to grow it and what is it and where do I get some.  Yes Yes I am a newby


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)

How cool!  This is the fooder you had growing on racks right, or was that someone else?  I love that goat on the left!


----------



## Goatherd (Oct 8, 2012)

Obviously I'm not the original poster, but it appears to me that what they are calling fodder is wheat grass or some other grain.

I grow wheat grass for myself and for some of the birds and animals that live on the farm.  Actually, all could eat it, but for me, it would be an overwhelming task to feed it to everyone.

I'm not going to go into a detailed explanation as to how it's done but you can do a search for "growing wheat grass at home" and you will get a much more detailed explanation and instructions.

I did copy basic instructions just to give you an idea of what's involved.  It's really quite simple and easy once you try it and see your results.


1. Wash and clean the grains;

2. Dip quality wheatgrass grains in a container full of water and leave it overnight;

3. Prepare the seedling tray by putting the soil in it;

4.Take the grains out of the container and spread them on the surface of the soil. Make sure the grains arent touching one another;

5.Cover the layer of grains by sprinkling a thin layer of soil on top of them;

6.Cover the seedling tray with a newspaper or any paper-made material to provide shade that helps the sprouting of the grains, and to protect the grains from being eaten by birds;

7.Place the seedling tray on a balcony for a whole day;

8.The next day, uncover the seedling tray, spray it with some water using your sprinkle sprayer and cover it again;

9.Repeat step 8 until the grains had sprouted green leaves. When green leaves appear, do not cover the seedling tray so that the plants can get sunlight;

10.Start to water the plants everyday;

11.The plants will reach 8 inches tall on the 7th or 9th day, and when that happens, you can harvest the wheatgrass. Cut about  inches above the surface of the soil using clean scissors;

12.The harvested wheatgrass is now ready to be juiced, chewed or stored;

13.Continue to water the plants until the 7th or 9th day, then harvest them again;

14.After the second harvest, replace the soil from the seedling tray with a new one; and

15.The seedling tray is now ready again for a new set of wheatgrass grains. The general rule to keep in mind is to water it twice a day.

This is all there is to know about how to grow wheatgrass at home. And it is just as easy as that!


(I use hard red wheat berries as the grain) ETA


----------



## Oakroot (Oct 24, 2012)

No grass grown like this is referred to as fodder and is grown either hydroponically or aeroponically. Sometimes wheat is used for this sometimes not. 

Thanks for sharing Melwynnd. I am planning on a future hydro fodder system for horses and as some additional feed for goats. Great to see them eating it. I have heard people before swear that goats would never enjoy eating from a hydro fodder system. You give me hope.


----------



## hbmimsy (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice! I was wondering if this would work. I have seen it with several sprouted grains like barley. What do you use?


----------



## Obaisshah (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice pic.. along with alfalfa and other plants, it also becomes important to provide your goats with something more healthy. something that gives them energy and covers up all the nutritional deficiency. My  goats are fed with goat n-timidator and are doing exceptionally good. My show goats particularly have become far more healthy and attractive than they used to be.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 29, 2012)

Jealous of your fodder system!!!!


----------

